# buying online seeds ???



## BSki8950 (Oct 3, 2006)

I was just wondering how safe it is to buy seeds online and if they are really as good as it sounds... I also was thinking if all types like AK-47 or something like it would grow well in outdoor conditions... thanks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 4, 2006)

*Well if ya live in the states your always taking a chance when ordering seeds. If for some reason your seeds were confiscated you would receive a letter saying so and that's it. As far as strains go when ya go to order each one has a description and will tell ya if it's good to grow outside or inside or both. *


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Oct 4, 2006)

Order in your own country and then you dont deal with borders...I ordered out of country.  And only order one strain at a time. First time, I had ordered two varieties (Im impatient in training, a key to the dark side) and I recieved a letter from border, made me paranoid for three days, so i lost my seeds and my credits.....so my master told me to wipe them out and desroy all......nows theres one less border crossing...muhuhahaha


----------



## BSki8950 (Oct 4, 2006)

thanks guys


----------

